# Free Clip Art and Borders for your Labels and other stuff



## arcticsid (Mar 23, 2010)

http://karenswhimsy.com/grapes.shtm

I realize there are tens of thousands of places to come up with clip art and images for your labels, but I came across this site while searching for "free clipart borders".

This gal has lots of great stuff in here and wanted to pass it along to you all. It is a large site, you really have to look around a little bit.

As far as I can tell it is all in public domain so you can use it if you need too for commercial uses.

If I didn't think it was worth taking a look at, I wouldn't have taken the time to tell you about it.

I absolutely love seeing everyones labels. I downloaded the program RJ recommended and have been playing around with it a bit. Seems like a pretty good one, I suggest if you don't have a label program, and know a little bit about desktop publishing to give it a look see.

I hope I can use my creativity to come up with some of my own to fit into the leauge some of you others have shown.

The next thing is that after 30 some batches of wine, I actually get something into a bottle so I will actually have a use for a label!! LOL

Troy

http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/pageplus/index.asp

This is the link for the software RJ shared with us. The free version is great, all you will need to create your own great labels and other fun stuff.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 23, 2010)

Troy, thanks for the link...always looking for more grafix to swipe........ummmm, I mean ... "inspiratation".


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 23, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> The next thing is that after 30 some batches of wine, I actually get something into a bottle so I will actually have a use for a label!! LOL



Troy, what you need is some carboy labels.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 23, 2010)

Great. The silhouettes reminded me of "Do you see a young maiden or and ugly witch?". That would be a cool label. Start out seeing an ugly woman and after drinking see a beautiful girl.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks Troy


----------



## Leanne (Mar 23, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## phaz3 (Mar 29, 2010)

Another good search (if you use Photoshop or GIMP to create labels) is "Free Photoshop Brushes"
http://www.brusheezy.com/brushes
This can be quite easy once you have the hang of it and you are only limited by your imagination and Brushes.

Example:


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent Phaz, there are quite a few people in here who DO use Photoshop and GIMP, appreciate the tip.

Great looking label! If you have some others, we all enjoy looking at others labels.

If you want to show us some more post them in the labels catagory or general chit chat so we can all find them easily. 

Great Job. I am hoping you have more.

Troy


----------

